# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  The Lyrebird

## yannis37

δεν υπάρχει αυτός ο μίμος......επαθα πλάκα με το αλυσοπριονο και με το κλικ της κάμερας ......φοβερό :Love0030:

----------


## jk21

και τα τιμπραντο ειναι καλοι μιμοι ! θα μας βαλεις και κανενα να ακουσουμε;  :wink:   ::

----------


## yannis37

χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## yannis37

θα σου φτιάξω ενα του χρόνου να λέει καζαντζίδη :Happy:

----------


## jk21

αυτο δεν ειναι τιμπραντο ! θελω τιμπραντο και στη σχετικη ενοτητα παρακαλω !

----------


## lagreco69

Απιστευτο!!!!!! απλα απιστευτο!!!!!!!! σε ευχαριστουμε!!! Γιαννη.

----------


## daras

εκπληκτικο!!!

----------


## billakos

Πολύ καλό! 
Η φωτογραφική μηχανή, και το αλυσοπρίονο ολα τα λεφτά!!!

----------


## moukou

φιλοι μου θα ηθελα να ανεβασει καποιος ενα βιντεακι απο ενα ακομα τελειο πουλι.λεγετε Tui και μιμητε τελεια.απλα εγω δεν μπορω να ανεβασω βιντεο.ευχαριστω.

----------


## lagreco69

> φιλοι μου θα ηθελα να ανεβασει καποιος ενα βιντεακι απο ενα ακομα τελειο πουλι.λεγετε Tui και μιμητε τελεια.απλα εγω δεν μπορω να ανεβασω βιντεο.ευχαριστω.


Καταπληκτικο!!!!! επαθα πλακα.

----------

